# Modified MOM Creature Completed



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I've had some extra time the last couple of weeks and decided to see what I could do with the new Moebius MOM Creature kit. It came together pretty quickly and I'm pleased with the end results. - Denis


----------



## Al Loew (Jul 3, 2008)

Denis, that looks excellent! Please share with us how you did your mods.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Well done! Bravo!


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Now stick the other one to the Moebius base and see what it looks like.


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

Really nice job! I didn't think this kit could look better but you've definitely added something to it.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*well....thats a new concept...

Z
*


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Al Loew said:


> Denis, that looks excellent! Please share with us how you did your mods.


I used the original base from the 1/8 scale Creature and added two rocks from the Phantom of the Opera and two grass pieces from Dracula and then put the Creature in a more horizontal swim position. I used a dremel and eliminated "The Creature" text and added a resin nameplate. - Denis


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Another great job Denis, but we knew you could after the sneak preview. I thought I recognized the Aurora base from the Creature. It fits right in here but then I guess it was for the Creature anyway! The coloring and the custom diorama really make it look extra fine. Another beauty to put on the display shelf.

Bob K.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Love it! Nice blending of both kits to end up with something greater than its parts. Nicely recreates those great swimming sequences. Bravo!:thumbsup:


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

Great Job! Very fluid looking (as far as motion). And if you'll forgive me, can you tell me what does MOM stand for?


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

A real beauty, and by far the best pose for this subject, IMO. Super well done.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

rkoenn said:


> I thought I recognized the Aurora base from the Creature. It fits right in here but then I guess it was for the Creature anyway!


I think the Aurora base works better with this kit than it does with the original Aurora figure.

Truly nice work Denis! When the "copycats" start showing up (from those of us who are going to steal your excellent idea), please take it as a compliment!


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Great Stuff!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> Great Job! Very fluid looking (as far as motion). And if you'll forgive me, can you tell me what does MOM stand for?


MOM = Monsters of the Movies.

Thanks to everyone for the great comments!!

If people want to "copycat" my idea... have at it!! I will take it as a nice compliment!! Please post photos so we all can see how they turn out!

- Denis


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great work on this!! I love the movement of the piece!!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

hard to kitbash a figure kit, but you did it excellently!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

A great idea and perfectly brought to life.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey, that works nice! I like it! Nice paintwork too! 

I've built (4) so far, but all straight from the box with kustom airbrushed finishes. Fun kit! 

Great job!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

Very sweet. The pose makes the figure an excellent candidate for lateral swimming. You did a super job blending the two kits. I once saw a (porcelain?) statue, very large, of the Creature in a similar pose and I always thought it was great. You've achieved something very similar here on a smaller scale and it makes me want to try it too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

A very original concept ! Keep the good work coming !!


----------

